# Ice Suit Reviews?



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

May be in the market for a new suit for next ice season. Was curious if anybody had any input on what I should be looking for, Brands, Pros/Cons etc etc...Looking to spend under $300 if that helps. Mainly fish Lake Erie and play on inland lakes before the big pond sets up...

Thanks guys...


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Simply put..... ARCTIC ARMOUR !!!!!!!!!!!!! Went thru twice last year ( bad spots) and was going to hang it up this year ( way too old for those cold water baths). My friends (younger) were after me to reconsider never going again..... So I spent time late last fall researching Floation Suits and hit on the ARCTIC ARMOUR PRODUCT.....GO ON LINE UNDER (idi gear arctic armour) and watch the video's that are availible there (seeing's/believing).....The Arctic Armour Suit will float 850 lbs. Wore it the entire season and am totally content with it......WON"T GO ON THE ICE WITH OUT IT ON......Bought it form Marks Bait/Tackle/Ammo, Ravenna,Ohio.....cell 330-221-5213....give him a call and he'll give you the low-down on his prices and he ships also....excellent prices!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......PS. I don't wear this suit with a false sense of security ( meaning to just go out on any kind of "crap" ice....and wander all over it thinking that nothing bad could happen to me now) But with the relief feeling that my chances for survival are way/way much higer than just wearing an insulated "non-floation suit"......My best to you in your search for the right product for you.....I'm just very glad that Arctic Arnour was it for me......jON sR.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Luck on finding something you can trust your life to that is under $300. 
Ice Armor is really great as it is light in weight, waterproof and flexible. It also has short term survival capability if you do break through or fall overboard. I feel it is the best all around.
A true survival as made bt Stearns and Mustang, just to mention a couple that fall into this category, are heavier, waterproof and not as flexible simply due to the fact that they are designed for both flotation and long term immersion survival.
Either of the above are priced over $300 although you might find some other brands on special sale for a little less.
A quality one piece coverall and a life jacket will provide floatation, keep you warm (out of the water), weigh a ton and keep you cold when wet, but should get into the $200 range.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift hit it exactly.

There are two considerations when purchasing a suit. Flotation and hypothermia protection.

There are some very good flotation suits, like Arctic Armor, but those offer no thermal protection.

There is a big difference in a flotation suit and a survival suit. A flotation suit is a big step in the direction of safety but it has severe limitations also

If you were alone and fell through the ice or out of your boat in 40 deg water and could not get out on your own for a hr or two the Arctic Armor would allow them to recover your body easily, you would float. 

It is really a question of understanding each and deciding what you want and need and the cost to achieve either.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

If your an average size guy, meanng in the small to large, maybe x-large category, yopu can find used mustang suits very easily for a couple hundred bucks. If your on the large frame size, like me, you can't find those mustang suits our size without ordering from an out of country supplier, cost is 450-600.00. And once you put it on, you own it. My best dollar was an artic armor suit, like they say, at least they will find ya. Mike


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the unput guys....just starting to do my research now on it and thought i would get some thoughts from guys in our area that use these...well maybe i will hafta scrape up a few me pennies and get the good one...if i am gonna purchase something i guess why not get the good stuff


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I have talked to several owners of the Arctic Armour Suits. All claim that they are very, very warm. They only weight 6 pounds or so. I have looked at a couple of them. They are thin and flexible - so they would have mobility and dexterity to accomplish your Fishing and Waterfowling Tasks. As far as "Submersed Survival" goes, it does not matter what suit you get. Even those Crab Fishermen on Television die of Hypothermia within minutes once Overboard - and they wear commercial Survival Suits. You just cannot last long once your Internal Temperature starts dropping. With a light and flexible Suit, you can move your @ss in a hurry without the extra weight and bulk of a thicker Suit. Survival Suits are nice - but you need to keep a set of those Ice Picks around your neck "at the ready" to assist you in your escape (if you fall through the ice) or a Boat or Life Ring and Rope very close to hang on to and get out (for Softwater). I see an Arctic Armour Suit in my future...


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I've had my arctic armor (people should note that the non floating Clam Ice Armor is NOT the same suit as the IDI Arctic Armor) for two full seasons now, and love it. It's extremely warm and comfortable, easy to move around in, has good storage pockets, and the safety offered by the flotation is nice, as well as the fact that once out of the water, the suit will allow you to start to warm up, as the material is waterproof/will not get soggy, and is totally windproof. You can also sit in the bar without looking like a bright orange buoy..lol. Mustang type suits are cool and definitely offer an additional level of safety - but not as easy to move around in or as comfortable.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I bought a Stearns Work PFD suit last year. It keeps you afloat and is supposed to protect you against Hypothermia for several hours if you are wearing it properly. It cost me over $300 . I like it a lot but I still don't plan on going out on poor ice. If you go to Lake Erie I would recommend one of these or another brand of flotation suit since that ice is shaky most of the time.


----------



## walleye4803 (Oct 2, 2010)

Looked for years on Ebay and other survival sites for a floatation type suit. Ebay has em but they are used and usually have stains. Researched the internet and found the Artic Armor Brand. Videos say it all. Bought mine from Marks in Ravenna. Light weight for fall & spring. Waterproof, windproof and you float. Wear it all the time even off the ice. Artic Armor is the way to go.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I own a Mustang float coat. First year I fished in it and really like it. Its a bit bulky and stiff, but that bad boy cuts wind and keeps you warmer than anything else I have worn. I also wear Cabelas guidewear bibs. Can't beat kneeling down on the ice for hours and not getting cold and wet. Plan on upgrading to a full floatsuit for next season.


----------



## fishin'jack (Jan 2, 2011)

Artic Armor... To say that they won't provide any thermal protection/benefit even when wet would NOT be a true statement at all. Why do you think everyone loves them? They are very warm, very lightweight and have the extra benefit of being able to float if the need arises. You should always use a pfd if you have any sense at all (but we are ice fishermen and go sit on frozen lakes for many hours at a time so having sense doesn't count). Spoil yourself, you deserve it. $300.00 will get you in Artic Armor.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

fishin'jack said:


> Artic Armor... To say that they won't provide any thermal protection/benefit even when wet would NOT be a true statement at all. Why do you think everyone loves them? They are very warm, very lightweight and have the extra benefit of being able to float if the need arises. You should always use a pfd if you have any sense at all (but we are ice fishermen and go sit on frozen lakes for many hours at a time so having sense doesn't count). Spoil yourself, you deserve it. $300.00 will get you in Artic Armor.


Or.... You can buy ME an Arctic Armour Survival Suit..... Any Takers? Anybody?


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Took a tip from bassmaster Mark from Mark's tackle and checked out the Nikwax products, noting they are endorsed by arctic armor to clean and re-waterproof the suit...really glad he mentioned that because (don't tell anyone) I hadn't washed or done anything with my suit since I got it as I was not sure what to use. While the suit hasn't really gotten dirty, after two seasons of use, the waterproofing in some areas was starting to diminish. Nikwax makes a product called Techwash, which is designed to be used in the washing machine, will clean breathable waterproof clothing/gear without stripping waterproofing like detergent.. and then you can use either the spray on or wash-in re-waterproofing agent called TX Direct. Just got done doing this yesterday with my shanty covers and a pair of snowboard pants as a test case, and they are beading off water like a freshly waxed car! Thought I'd pass this along in case it helps anyone.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I tested my IDI suit in my pond. Water temp was around 40-45 degrees, I wore cabela's expidition weight long jons and a sweatshirt underneath. No boots or gloves. My hands and feet got cold pretty quick which would have been slowed with my warm boots and mittens on. I floated around for 5 minutes or so figuring thats how long it might take to get out if I fell through. I had jumped off the raft and easily paddled the 25' to shore. Instead of going in the house I stayed outside to see if I could rewarm myself without artifical heat. Other than my hands and feet I was able to reasonably warm up by pacing back and forth. Granted the air temp was in the 40's so it was not in the extremes we are seeing now.

I jumped several times at different angles and could not break the surface of the water. It was like throwing a cork in the water, just bobbed there with no effort at all.

As soon as I have a few extra bucks I am going to get another one for when I take someone with me.

I really have no plans to go swimming in the winter but I am pretty confident the suit will help immensely. Last time I went in unplanned was in a river in December wearing Carharts and a life jacket. I was able to drag myself out by a root on the third try, I am not sure I had the strength left for a fourth. Being in the water in both outfits there is no comparison. I think anyone who spends much time on the water in cold weather should invest in a float suit. It cost far less than the Cabela's deer hunting outfit I have and could save your life.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

idigear.com has the gold/black bibs and jacket on sale right now for $234.99 they were $364.99. Says it is buoyant.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I spoke to mustang about the 2175 one piece suit they have a built in life vest and a insulating properties. do some research on these suits they have a CLO factor which is how long you can survive in 32 degree water. I had many question for mustang and they will answer any question you have. I was worried about my life and not the price I wear mine every time I go out on the lake either fishing the night bit late dec or ice fishing and never haver a issue with moving or getting tasks done I would suggest the mustang suit I think I only paid a little over three hundred at samsuel supply in Cleveland let us know what you decide KPI


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Lovin Life and I did the Polar Bear Plunge last year in our Artic Armor suits...they float and they keep you warm after you get out!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Looking at the Artic Armor 2 piece sets (the jacket and bibs), doesn't water get into the bibs if you ever fall in? I steelhead fish alot in the river with waders and I always wear a wading belt so that if you fall down, your legs don't fill up with water, do these have something similar? Am I missing something? I'm going out Friday out of Catawba hopefully and was looking at suits as well. Thanks!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Water gets in the IDI for sure, thats why I was hesitant to buy it and why I tried it out. They have closures and what not but it gets in as with any two piece suit. But the suit itself nevers seems "wet" but your underlayers are soaked if you are in for very long. I honestly wanted the Sterns but even the 3x was too tight in the shoulders. 

I try and offset the water getting in with good base layers that either dry quickly or hold heat even when wet. Like wool and synthetic underlayers.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I was amazed at how warm the two piece Artic Armor was the first time I wore it. All that is normally needed as undergarments with AA are synthetic tops and bottoms. Wearing anything additional will only make you too warm and sweat.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Swantucky Im glad you did it. I say every winter that Im gonna jump in in spring just to see what it really does but havent yet. I have a Sterns and its suppose to keep you from getting hypothemia in 40degree water for 4 hrs. There are just too many variables in this equation...temp outside, shape of indivdual, if you have the suit adjusted right cuffs tight legs velcro tight etc etc and I certainly not going to go to that point to find out. However it is extremely warm wind resistant and after you are in it a while comfortable. Draw back its extremely stiff when its cold not wet and not very flexible actually pretty combersom but if you had to use it hopefully I havent It would do the job its intended to do. Id rather it be alittle combersome and save my life then very light comfortable flexible and possibably NOT save my life. JMO


----------

